# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  HGH and Test Cypionate

## charger619

I am looking to Start my cycle. I am 180 lbs 5'11

I want to implement tes cypionate and hgh together ?

I am willing to cypionate for 12 weeks and HGH for 6 months or less 

What should the appropiate intake should be for muscle gains ????

How many IU a day and for how long ??

ANd how test a week ??

----------


## DCannon

How old are you???

You've had several posts for help with a cycle. First you wanted to do Test C with deca , then Winstrol , then EQ and now HGH?

All your threads you seem to ask a question then you get a bunch of replies and don't answer.

----------


## charger619

I was gone now I am back ...

----------

